# My Ballon Body Molly is sinking and swiming upside Down



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

My new ballon body molly is not doing so well i just got 2 on thursday the male is doing fine however the female is upside down and its still alive but barely. All other fish are fine. The tank is 40 gallons and i just checked the water paramaters and they are fine (i used a API Liquid Master) everything was fine. did i just get a bad fish or did something happen if you need pics post and let me know


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Pictures always help, but telling us that water params are "fine" really gives us nothing to work with. Can you please post exact numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH?
What is the water temp? How long has the tank been set up? What kind of filter are you running?

Swimming upside down is usually an indication of a swim bladder problem... "floating" at the surface belly up is a different story... can you provide more details please? 
What other fish are in the tank and how many total? Also, how many of your mollys are male and how many of them female? Balloon mollys or otherwise, any species of molly in the tank will make a difference.

How is the tank decorated? Again, pics would help.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

ammonia 0
nitrite 0 
nitrate 0
pH 7.2
temp 78
eclipise filter idk wat kind exactly


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Those params don't make sense if this is an established tank and there is food and fish in the tank. Even a good filter won't remove 100% of your nitrate level... 

If this is a new tank, then I would expect to see at least ammonia...

How old are your test kits? How often are you doing water changes, and how much each time? If they are drastic changes, that can cause harm to fish...

Before we know how to treat this, we first have to identify what caused it and eliminate that factor from the mix. It still sounds to me as if it's a swim bladder issue, in which case salt will help... if you need dosing instructions let me know.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

the fish died i am sorry to say but the reason those levels are 0 is because i have some kind of bag that sits in the filter and takes out all the nitrate and nitrate levels so there always 0


----------

